# What do you guys think of these rims?



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I thought I had seen them on other TT's because I believe they're OEM, I really want Fat 5's or BBS LM's but these are literally 15 minutes away and I think I could pull them off... http://burlington.craigslist.org/pts/2836377757.html


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

yea, oem. I think the generic name is super-seven. IMO, nothing super about them. save for the wheels you really want and let these go.

:beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> yea, oem. I think the generic name is super-seven. IMO, nothing super about them. save for the wheels you really want and let these go.
> 
> :beer:


What he said. :thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah I'd just save for the wheels you really want.. after 2 years of looking I found a set of fat 5's for a really good deal and got them. It took a long time to find them but it was worth the wait! 

I say this to be funny really but you know what would happen if you picked these up? In a month you would find some fat 5's that you could get for a steal and you would not have money right away till you sell the one's you just got! That is the type of luck that happens all the time to me :laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

20psi now said:


> Yeah I'd just save for the wheels you really want.. after 2 years of looking I found a set of fat 5's for a really good deal and got them. It took a long time to find them but it was worth the wait!
> 
> I say this to be funny really but you know what would happen if you picked these up? In a month you would find some fat 5's that you could get for a steal and you would not have money right away till you sell the one's you just got! That is the type of luck that happens all the time to me :laugh:


EDIT: But on a side note 400 is not that bad for a set of wheels that is in good shape!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mine came with those on. I sold them for $500. I can't remember what the exact weight was, but they were SUPER heavy.:thumbdown:


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

i think they look amazing on a slammed TT if anyones getting rid of a set pm i have RC's i might consider trading


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

how much do fat fives go for?


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

HolvTT said:


> how much do fat fives go for?


For what people want for them to damn much!! :laugh: I got mine for 300 for a set + one that had a small crack on the lip that can be fixed. AND they wear yellow!!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

They are a standard V6 wheel and kerb quite easily due to the design.
Steve


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

HolvTT said:


> how much do fat fives go for?


yup got mine from the junkyard for 275 clear coat was all faded and yellowed so i just had them powder coated gunmetal


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Jayizdaman said:


> I thought I had seen them on other TT's because I believe they're OEM, I really want Fat 5's or BBS LM's but these are literally 15 minutes away and I think I could pull them off... http://burlington.craigslist.org/pts/2836377757.html





HolvTT said:


> how much do fat fives go for?


Drive down to dallas and you can have mine for $400.  Includes tires that are so-so. they have the normal curb rash (previous owner as I pulled them on day 1), but the clearcoat is still intact, no cracks, no bends.

cheers.


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Fat Fives big bucks?*

Really 300.00 for a marginal set? That is pretty good. Kind like to get something different and good to know I can at least recover some money if I do. Mine look new. 500.00?


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Drive down to dallas and you can have mine for $400.  Includes tires that are so-so. they have the normal curb rash (previous owner as I pulled them on day 1), but the clearcoat is still intact, no cracks, no bends.
> 
> cheers.


I would take you up on that offer except I am in Burlington, VERMONT, just a little too far from Texas.  After further debate, I've decided to wait it out and see if I can find a set of Fat-5's for a good deal or used BBS LM Reps, might as well just get what you want the first time.


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

What do you think about the RS4 style wheels?

My car has Fat Fives, and this wheel one of the few others I like.(I do like BBS though)


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

PsyberVW said:


> What do you think about the RS4 style wheels?
> 
> My car has Fat Fives, and this wheel one of the few others I like.(I do like BBS though)


I don't know why but I love them front fenders!! :beer:


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

20psi now said:


> I don't know why but I love them front fenders!! :beer:


Not my car, found the photo on SixSpeedOnline- but since I am using Tapatalk, could not figure out how to link to it there..


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*fat fives*

go to myturbodiesel.com for a database of some audi oe wheels, the competition fat fives are listed at 21.5 lb, on my 01 tt they say forged as well made in germany, these are the polished ones. there are some porky wheels there


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I like them simply cause they were stock on my car and you don't see too many of that kind of wheel. I think they look good and they're easy to clean, however I lucked out on a set of OZ ultraleggeras and now I wouldn't go back.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

I wish they still make these.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

nilreb said:


> I wish they still make these.


Nuvo reps are available.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

I ended up finding Fat 5's painted flat black for 350! They're in good shape too, I didn't think I would like them on my car since it's black has tinted out windows and black interior (almost too much black) but I actually really like the look, it's something I never would have done. Now I just have to paint my calipers Red to bring some contrast to the wheel area, I will also probably paint the center wheel covers back to silver. Once I detail the car I'll post some photos!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Jayizdaman said:


> I ended up finding Fat 5's painted flat black for 350! They're in good shape too, I didn't think I would like them on my car since it's black has tinted out windows and black interior (almost too much black) but I actually really like the look, it's something I never would have done. Now I just have to paint my calipers Red to bring some contrast to the wheel area, I will also probably paint the center wheel covers back to silver. Once I detail the car I'll post some photos!



:thumbup:


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

i just scored porsche hollow poke oem twists for 400 18x8 and 18x10, there are beter deals out there


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nuvo reps are available.


Hartmann stop making reps, and the one from finishlinewheels.com are 5/112 only. i emailed to ask if they'r drilled for both 5/112 and 5/100 like the hartmann's but i received no reply. i think that site is abandoned.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

EvilVento2.oT said:


> i just scored porsche hollow poke oem twists for 400 18x8 and 18x10, there are beter deals out there


I love Porsche Twists! Great find.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

nilreb said:


> Hartmann stop making reps, and the one from finishlinewheels.com are 5/112 only. i emailed to ask if they'r drilled for both 5/112 and 5/100 like the hartmann's but i received no reply. i think that site is abandoned.



Here ya go:

http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/...id=74&osCsid=5feb2011610b737915411a6d631b44eb











Style 605:

Specifications: 605 Style 35mm
Wheel Size: 17x7.5, 18x8 19x8
Bolt Pattern (PCD): 5-100/112
Wheel Offset: +35mm
CB: 57.1
Finish:Hyper Silver 
Shipping: $85
PRICE/SET: from $399


cheers


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks and they're cheap. I hope it's just the price.


----------



## VTFuturaYellowGTi (Jan 1, 2007)

*VTSilver225*

VTSilver225- Jay I am happy those wheels worked out for you. Be careful with those tires in the rain, theirs not much left to those tires! 
I was thinking about the AC compressor and condenser, if you want them you can just have them.


----------



## Jayizdaman (Apr 18, 2005)

VTFuturaYellowGTi said:


> VTSilver225- Jay I am happy those wheels worked out for you. Be careful with those tires in the rain, theirs not much left to those tires!
> I was thinking about the AC compressor and condenser, if you want them you can just have them.


Don't worry man, first thing I did when I went home was go to a tire shop and bought some new summers. I need to pick up some spacers and still thinking about coils eventually, maybe next year. 

I will definitely take the compressor and condenser thanks man!


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.powerwheelspro.com/shop/...id=74&osCsid=5feb2011610b737915411a6d631b44eb
> 
> ...


hyper silver is gone. 
anyone know where I can buy a set?

they only have silver left. What's the difference anyway?
I can never tell from photos


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

hyper is a brighter silver


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

silver rims on lake silver TT 

hmm


----------

